# Wolf sighting near Higgins Lake



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Neighbor in Higgins Lake called me and said he had a "wolf", not a big coyote I asked, run in front of him. He was positive, he had to slam on his brakes to avoid hitting him.

Anyone heard of any sightings in and around the area ?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Havent heard of any recently, I know they used to cross the Ice on the straits of Mackinaw...

That seems awfully far south though.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

That's what I thought too. A friend of the family has been seeing quite a few near his home in Vienna Corners.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

got a buddy that swears he saw one on his 10 acres in fredrick.i dont know wether to believe him or not,the deer he kill always seem to shrink into button bucks from big does.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Neighbor in Higgins Lake called me and said he had a "wolf", not a big coyote I asked, run in front of him. He was positive, he had to slam on his brakes to avoid hitting him.
> 
> Anyone heard of any sightings in and around the area ?


Yep, they are there for sure!!! I saw one with my own eyes, yesterday while Cougar hunting!!!


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

yeah that!!!^^^ ha!! what store were ya in??


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Was your buddy on his way home from the Limberlost in Houghton Lake???:lol:


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Or was he smoking some "hippy lettuce"...j/k i would think there would be a few cross the bridge....*


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *Or was he smoking some "hippy lettuce"...j/k i would think there would be a few cross the bridge....*


Did that price increase across the bridge include wolves too?? Damn this state isn't cutting anyone a break!!:smile-mad


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

TrekJeff said:


> Did that price increase across the bridge include wolves too?? Damn this state isn't cutting anyone a break!!:smile-mad


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I just dropped a dozen off near there last week! He he he! :yikes::yikes:


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

My sister's buddy's friend told her that a guy he met in a bar has a friend who knows this guy that heard that the DNR introduced them in the northern lower to control the deer population.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

flinch said:


> My sister's buddy's friend told her that a guy he met in a bar has a friend who knows this guy that heard that the DNR introduced them in the northern lower to control the deer population.


:lol:

That was from the same guy who knows where Hoffa is buried


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

flinch said:


> My sister's buddy's friend told her that a guy he met in a bar has a friend who knows this guy that heard that the DNR introduced them in the northern lower to control the deer population.


 
I believe there was a second cousin once removed on his great-grandmother's side involved as well.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

on a serious note isn't it odd we can't shoot coyotes in the nlp ever since that guy caught one trapping yotes a few years back? how about the wolf collared in michigan that was located in missouri? I'm sure it's possible for a wolf to be in the nlp as does the DNR


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

skyhawk1 said:


> on a serious note isn't it odd we can't shoot coyotes in the nlp ever since that guy caught one trapping yotes a few years back? how about the wolf collared in michigan that was located in missouri? I'm sure it's possible for a wolf to be in the nlp as does the DNR


On a serious note you CAN hunt yotes State wide from june15-april15, except Nov15-30 with a small game license....page 40 of the hunt regs.


----------



## Foggie68 (Feb 28, 2007)

Lived here in Higgins lake my entire life and have never heard or saw one, prolly a big yote!!


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Lived over near Deward in the mid 90's and there were reports of them in the area pretty regularly. Somebody said there was a ladty that raised those hybrid wolf dogs and they got out of control and the lady let them all loose instead of putting them down.


----------



## GottaHunt (Apr 16, 2003)

I had a big black wolf walk across the road in front of me about 10 miles south of Cadillac. Woman I work with lives near where I saw it and says she and her husband has seen it a couple times. You can't mistake this big bugger for no 'yote. 

Oh, and it's ok - I really don't care if no one believes me. They didn't believe I saw a cougar 1/2 mile from my house either...until a half a dozen others saw it too.

Now if only Bigfoot would walk out in front of me...
Nah, you wouldn't believe that either.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Foggie68 said:


> Lived here in Higgins lake my entire life and have never heard or saw one, prolly a big yote!!


That's what I thought too. 


*To those who answered with ignorant responses:*

It's sad when you come on this site or any other for that matter, ask a genuine question and get a bunch of jack***** responses. I'm glad you had your fun and hope your questions get answered with similar responses.


----------

